Ask HN: Did the Slashdot crowd from the late 90s and early 2000s migrate to HN? - raybon
======
Reified
Maybe via Digg first? There was an old article from 2005

Digg Just Might Bury Slashdot [https://www.wired.com/2005/11/digg-just-might-
bury-slashdot/](https://www.wired.com/2005/11/digg-just-might-bury-slashdot/)

"Digg's status as the new Slashdot is further enhanced by digg vs dot, a
comparison project that finds diggers are usually first to the punch, though
users of each site often submit identical stories."

------
iseanstevens
Not sure about migrate exactly, but this definitely feels like early Slashdot
in that it is “for love and celebration of curiosity” as opposed to trying to
maximize page views. HN being sort of a side effect of YC helps insure it
doesn’t commercialize into Something like Hack-a-day (no disrespect, it’s
still a good site). Thanks to Dang and everyone that makes this community what
it is.

